# meilleur clavier mais aléatoire ?



## ange (19 Mai 2012)

Hier je mets la mise à jour IOS 5.1.1 sur l'ipad 2.
Ce matin, je vois qu'en répondant à un mail que le clavier "lettre" contient (enfin) en direct l'@ et le '-'
Puis quelques heures plus tard, en écrivant un autre mail, je ne vois plus ce @ et ce - sur le clavier par défaut (lettre), alors qu'a priori rien n'a été modifié/ajouté depuis.

1) ce @ et - sur le clavier est bien venu avec IOS 5.1.1 ou non ?
2) ou est-ce une pref cachée ou autre qui a permit de les avoir ? et si oui laquelle????

Merci,

Ange


----------



## Larme (19 Mai 2012)

Ce n'est pas parce que tu étais dans le champ de remplissage d'une adresse mail (et donc que c'est courant d'avoir le @ et le - ) ?


----------



## ange (22 Mai 2012)

Merci. en effet, c'est cela.
Mais quelqu'un connait-il un moyen (sans jailbreaker) d'avoir/d'atteindre ces 2 touches (@ et -) présentes sur le clavier standard aussi lorsqu'on écrit le corps d'un mail ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2012)

il suffit de cliquer sur le logo "symboles", en bas à gauche...:rateau:


----------



## ange (25 Mai 2012)

évidement ma question était de les avoir dans le clavier "normal"...


----------

